# Listing Collections alphabetically



## Neil Smith (Jun 28, 2017)

I just moved from an old Kindle 5 to a new Kindle Paperwhite. So far some things are better, others not.

At the moment I'm having problems with the Collections list.
I chosen collections, sorted by title. Works.

I then added a new collection "Dune". In the list of collections sorted by title it should, by my understanding, come after the collection "Douglas Adams" and not after "Wheel Of Time" which is what happens.

Any ideas?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Make sure you haven't accidentally put a space or a full stop (period) or such in front of the word 'Dune'. If you sort by collection and all your collections start with a letter of the alphabet they should be in alphabetical order. 

You can force the sort order - say you want a collection called 'currently reading' to always be at the top, you can do that by using symbols in front of the name of each collection. For that you might need to experiment to work out what order the symbols come in, unless someone here has worked out a definitive alphabetical sort order for your model of Kindle. But for a straightforward alphabetical sort, that shouldn't be necessary.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Neil Smith (Jun 28, 2017)

No spaces or other characters in the collection name.
It's not just this collection name. Some collections I created on the device, others I created online. 

For instance I also have this in the listing:

Blackbird
The First Chronicles
The Second Chronicles
The Last Chronicles
The Shannara Chronicles
Outlander
Barsoom
which is in no language I know alphabetical!

The listing looks a bit like this

a,b,c,d......w, d,e,f,g,h....w

If I look at the collections online everything is fine.

Update: I just deleted one of the collections I created online and recreated it on the device. It now shows up in the right place in the list. Maybe that's the problem?


----------



## Neil Smith (Jun 28, 2017)

Found the problem.

All collections created using the web interface were the oones not being listed correctly.  Once they had been edited on the Kindle (deleted the last character, then added again)  they appeared in the right order.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well done! I must admit I've never used the web option for creating collections - I think I created all mine before it was available - so I've never come across that problem before.

Thanks for letting us know, that could be really helpful for other people. You might like to email Amazon at [email protected] and let them know the problems you had so that they can put it right.


----------



## Worxfan (Aug 22, 2017)

I recently bought a new Kindle Paperwhite. I am inthe process of creating Collections. I'm doing it on Kindle for PC:
Is this the fastest way of doing it?
What is the above mentioned Internet way?
How many Collections can I make on Kindle For PC?

I'm still getting the hang of this Paperwhite, please advise.


----------



## Susan Stec (Aug 9, 2014)

I am having trouble understanding how to get my books to show at the bottom of the page. Do I have to pause each one here in this post?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan . . . are you talking about setting up your signature area here on Kboards? Have you looked at the Reading Page and the Reader Signature tools? Both are located in the "Readers" menu at the top. Or if you are an author, there's a similar tool for displaying your own books.

If you're asking about something on your kindle, I'm not sure what it is.


----------

